# burn notice



## mcboom (Dec 5, 2009)

Burn Notice fans unite!


----------



## 754boy (Dec 5, 2009)

My lil bro got me watching that show. I came in one day as was like wtf are you watching. Thought it was something dealing with Evil Dead since the first mug I saw on there was Bruce Campbell. He was like hell no. So I watched it and its was good. Been watching ever since


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 5, 2009)

Great show, been watching it since it started.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 5, 2009)

Love it, one of the few shows I can watch repeat episodes for without a 5 to 10 year gap in between.


----------



## jdev (Dec 5, 2009)

I love it.  It's basically just New MacGyver, which means it's basically a remake of the best show ever (although Michael Westen makes better use of science than MacGyver ever did).


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 5, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Love it, one of the few shows I can watch repeat episodes for without a 5 to 10 year gap in between.


I agree. It's very re-watchable, although I still don't rewatch it most of the time (although I've rewatched a few).

Man you learn so much from that show.


----------

